

Ask HN: Active Common Lisp communities? - jobeirne

I've recently been exposed to CL. Hacked up a few trivial evolutionary computation problems, but I'm itching for something else; alas, I haven't any ideas of my own. I'd really like to contribute something to CL community (to help revive Lisp, etc.) but I'm not sure of where to start.<p>Does anyone know of any active communities where I could find some group-ish stuff to hack on?
======
stefano
Have a look at <http://lispforum.com> There are also many open source projects
you could help (with code and/or documentation) here: <http://common-
lisp.net/projects.shtml>

------
ilkhd2
comp.lang.lisp?

